# Buddy heater fire ball?



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

So question. Just now I'm on the ice in the shanty and there is a light breeze. The buddy heater starts flickering a bit and I start to smell a bit of propane and next thing I know a ball of fire erupts from inside the heater. It is new fourth time I have used it. Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

No, Mine have worked great over the years. That would suck .


----------



## lavoiean (Mar 24, 2009)

A couple questions. Is your tank low? Is it super frosty like frozen? Did it stay lit? 
I understand the breeze might not seem like much but the heaters aren't made to withstand much. The wind could've blown the main flame out but the element could've still been hot enough to reignite it when the propane level got high enough especially if the thermo coupler was still warm letting the gas flow. Maybe it is a little stiff still being new? 
Anyway, if after the fireball the gas shut off like it is supposed to then you should be alright. Watch it carefully.


----------



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

It was low but not to the frosty part yet. Not sure if it would have stayed lit. I knew something was not right so I Was actually reaching to turn it of when it lit up. (Lost a good bit of arm hair).I let it cool Down and put a new tank in and has worked fine since. Might have been a combination of breeze and a low setting. Just startled me a bit. Never had that happen on the focus 5 before


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

I put my Buddy Heater in my shack about two weeks before the firearm opener. Turned it on opening morning and set it to low. Several minutes later, a fireball erupted out the back of the heater. I could reach the knob and turn it off, but it was still in flames. Had to kick it out the door. Found out after it went out that a mouse had built a nest in the back in those two weeks. Check that before you fire them up. It was a pretty crazy start to my opener!


----------



## Opey (Feb 15, 2013)

I have noticed mine to start going out and giving small burst of flames when the carbon dioxide builds up to much. It actually helped me because I noticed my stomach getting upset and a slight headache but I never thought my shanty would hold enough to carbon dioxide to effect me. As soon as I opened my door it lit right back up and I started feeling better.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

When I use mine on low it starts to flicker and makes a strange air rushing noise. I've called mr.buddy and they advised to clean the pilot. It's been doing it since day one though....


----------



## backwoods68 (Jan 3, 2014)

williewater99 said:


> I put my Buddy Heater in my shack about two weeks before the firearm opener. Turned it on opening morning and set it to low. Several minutes later, a fireball erupted out the back of the heater. I could reach the knob and turn it off, but it was still in flames. Had to kick it out the door. Found out after it went out that a mouse had built a nest in the back in those two weeks. Check that before you fire them up. It was a pretty crazy start to my opener!


Mine did the same this year with the same problem. Tore the bottom out and discovered a nest that was blocking the gas from getting to ceramic. Had a friend who almost lit deer blind last year after fireball from mouse nest. Not sure how to prevent this after leaving in deer blind for extended periods.


----------



## Thebassologist (Jan 2, 2014)

Opey.....you almost died! Lol I'm just giving you crap. In fact, first time in my buddies clam had the air vents open big buddy heater on medium and it went out. Couldn't get it to fire back up, decided to switch tanks and still wouldn't light! So me and my buddies decided to wait a little bit and try it again. I'm a smoker as well as everyone else that was fishing and tried to light a cig, and the lighter wouldn't light lmao as this is happening I noticed how tired I was starting to feel a headache coming on and so was everyone else. Then the lightbulb went off!! There's no ******* oxygen in here!! Lol opened the flaps for a few min closed it back up everything started up no problem! Now that I think about it, kinda scary to be honest. Just think, who knows exactly from that point your going to pass out and not wake up. I just hope that everyone realizes that along with ice dangers there also dangers while being on a foot of ice.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

Same thing happens to our buddy heaters every year. Leave them out for firearm and muzzy. Dang mice build a nest everytime. Now its like a ice fishing tradition to clean out the heaters lol


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

droptine989 said:


> Same thing happens to our buddy heaters every year. Leave them out for firearm and muzzy. Dang mice build a nest everytime. Now its like a ice fishing tradition to clean out the heaters lol


I don't have a Mr Buddy but my heater, Dyna glo is very similar. Got it about 5 or so years ago and it has worked great, except this year. It would lite up fine and work for awhile, then for no reason go out. I would re light it and it would go out again. Then, for some strange reason it would be fine for the rest of the fishing trip. I cannot think of any one thing that I have done that I have not done since I have had it. Anyone have the same problem with Mr. Buddy that may have an info fix for my heater?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

It may be your pilot tube is dirty. Mine did the same thing and the service tech at Buddy said to use a q tip and clean it. I had one of the round ones due a melt down on a 10 lb tank a few years ago. It looked like a roman candle.


----------



## lavoiean (Mar 24, 2009)

greelhappy said:


> I don't have a Mr Buddy but my heater, Dyna glo is very similar. Got it about 5 or so years ago and it has worked great, except this year. It would lite up fine and work for awhile, then for no reason go out. I would re light it and it would go out again. Then, for some strange reason it would be fine for the rest of the fishing trip. I cannot think of any one thing that I have done that I have not done since I have had it. Anyone have the same problem with Mr. Buddy that may have an info fix for my heater?


Also make sure your pilot light it making contact with your thermocouple. I have had to bend that back into place before.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Mine did same as OP

solution was to take it apart and soap it to find leak
Was at the compression fitting after the regulator, tighten it back up and found another, this was the rubber O ring in the connection to the bottle or hose you connect 

Had 3 cracks in it, just take out the Nipple that inserts into LP tank and replace
Found on at local hardware store. 

Take your time getting it apart, lots of plastic tabs that break easily 
Good luck.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

jiggerjarvi said:


> Mine did same as OP
> 
> solution was to take it apart and soap it to find leak
> Was at the compression fitting after the regulator, tighten it back up and found another, this was the rubber O ring in the connection to the bottle or hose you connect
> ...


I brought my heater in the house to take a look. The first thing I did was start it up. And start up it did, and stayed lit. So looking back at suggestions, I noticed Opey's comments, lack of air in shanty. Next time out will try to vent the shanty a bit and see what happens.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

how old is it? At one point a few years ago there was a recall do to a lose fitting. I actually got a big buddy heater from a garage sale for $10 b/c of a lose fitting....


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

Same problem a few years ago. Replace the gaskets behind the tiles work fine. Problem : the gaskets comes with a new tile and you have to buy both.


----------



## bulletslinger (Jan 14, 2001)

Had the same flame up issue with mine but found it to be a bad regular


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

My regulater is bad, wanting to bypass it, not sure how quite yet.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

jailbait said:


> My regulater is bad, wanting to bypass it, not sure how quite yet.


You do realize what would happen without a regulator right?


----------

